# SST and Weight Training



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions on how to combine SST training with a Morris type off-season weight program?

In particular, I'm looking for opinions on whether the two are compatible and, if so, how to schedule to maximize gains from both. I am doing 2 SST workouts per week and getting to the gym 2-3 days as well. I usually do a longer (3-4 hours) endurance ride outside on either Saturday or Sunday.

Apologies if this has already come up (I did a search and found nothing on point)

Thanks, 

soup


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Errr..... what's SST and what's Morris?

Anything to do with the Concord? B/c that was a very cool airplane and I'm still bummed I never got a ride.


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

Assuming your signature is not to be read with your post:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=112091
http://www.amazon.com/Performance-Cycling-Training-Power-Endurance/dp/0071410910

If it is, well, here you go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEHoaYMsP9Q

soup


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ok, yes I was serious at least in that I didn't know what SST stood for or who Morris is.

So I've seen the SST thread as it has developed, and I'm in the camp of "nothing new here, but it's not a bad plan though I think most guys need more intervals and less base"

Re: weights, the clinical evidence is mixed, but there's plenty of anecdotal stories by riders who swear by it - including riders that I know personally who are very fast. So I'm ok with weight training, done right.

The done right part is where it gets interesting. I read a lot on training topics, and everone seems to agree that specifics count for a lot. Weight amounts, reps, speed, specific motions, single or multiple joint exercises etc.

To answer your question directly: sure they're compatible. It's not like you're going to damage yourself or overtrain, you seem smarter than that. The program you propose is similar to the one I used to lose 45 lbs and resume masters racing after a 10+ year break, and it worked very well.

Look into "compound" training, which is simply combining aerobic w weights. This is different from circuit training. One lesson of compound is to do the aerobic ride first then hit the gym while still warm. So I was basically doing a 1 hour interval session on the spin bike then walking to the free weights to do squats, lunges, dead lifts and plyo.

Since I'm old and have a job I did day on / day off, a nice simple routine. As I got fitter and transitioned from gym to road time I did block days but I only did weights on the first day; after that my legs simply didn't have it when the riding workload was piled on. 

So for example a block week would be:
Friday - 1:15 intervals on trainer, using HR 4-5min on above threshold, recover to 145 hr (fast cruising zone for me), repeat. Mix up gearing and sitting/standing
Then drink of water, towel off while walking to the squat rack, 8 reps at 85% 1RM (I think, going from memory, but it was heavy) doing lunges one leg at a time, then a mix of unloaded plyo stuff like split lunge jumps, deep squat jumps, skier jumps, and (my personal killer) reverse lunges on a swissball). Repeat the circuit, then 15 min easy on the bike, then abs and core work. Maybe some arm / chest work just for ego. Stretch.
Saturday: solo w/ HR doing 20 min LT intervals. Finish w/basic core set and stretching
Sunday: long steady, tempo or whatever you want to call it. By this point I'm so trashed I can't go any faster anyway. 
Mon. Off. Nada. Zippo. Maybe a nap.
Tue. get on the spin bike, turn the pedals around very slowly, moaning quietly the whole time. As soon as I break a sweat and start breathing fully, stop. Lite core set, stretch.
Wed. spin bike break a sweat, then a fuller core set and some arm/chest work. 
Thurs. Decide if I'm ready for another block or one more easy day.

So anyway, that's one way to do it. Definitely not the only way and definitely not the "optimal" way, whatever that is. 

Creak


----------

